# Rancilio Silvia V3 Group Head Gasket



## SNOBOL (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi, Could someone please point me in the right direction for a new group head gasket for my Silvia v3, I have spotted several sites offering them but not sure who to go with as the price varies between different sites. Who would be the better parts site for the Silvia ? Many Thanks.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The Silvia takes the standard Rancilio commercial group gasket: The dimensions for both machine families are the same (8mm x 58mm x 74mm)


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk stock them and they do fit! £1.01 + postage. But take care exploring the site.. lots of nice things to buy!


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Just installed a gasket from CoffeeHit on my V2 and it leaks like crazy. Anyone else had such problems with their gaskets? I noticed one of the sides has more roundish corners on the outside - is there a difference which way the gasket goes in? Might be just my imagination though..


----------

